# Kato Promaster - Anyone have any info at all?



## buddence (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm restoring a 20" Kato Promaster and am looking for any info anyone out there may have on these. Have it all torn down to paint with exception of the reel, which I can't figure out how to remove. I'm really hoping to find service manuals, tips, anything at all. I learned how to mow on one of these as a kid and just laid down 4000 square ft of Tifway sod over seeded with rye here in Phoenix. Hoping to have this ready to go for the transition from dormancy. Appreciate any help here!


----------



## jcrob68 (May 18, 2021)

Hi there, I own a Kato Promaster. Recently purchased a new reel and bed from R&R Products, nice quality and heavy duty compared to original. Still need to install. Awaiting new chain and ideally I can locate replacement retainer bearings.


----------



## SoCalBermuda (Feb 22, 2020)

I picked up an old Kato a few weeks ago and have been scouring the internet for info with little luck as well. I've mostly been looking at TruCuts for some loose direction. Anything shared here would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SoCalBermuda (Feb 22, 2020)

@jcrob68 @buddence, do either of you own the same or similar model Kato as what I have posted? I've been wanting to adjust my height of cut but didn't want to start fiddling with things willy nilly. The guy I purchased from said to just use an allen wrench but I'm not thinking it's that simple. Or is it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## buddence (Dec 22, 2020)

I purchased mine about a year ago. I grew up using a promaster so had always wanted one. Tore it all the way down and had it powder coated and purchased. new reel/bedknife from RR products. A LOT of parts are interchangeable from the TruCut, however I sourced all new bearings and hardware based off of the old stuff I pulled out. Clutch frictions we're still like new but I measured and found some that I'll use to replace when the time comes from a tractor parts website. Runs and cuts just like I remember it!

Next task is to find a front roller I can adapt. May take the TruCut roller and weld on some tabs for the grass catcher and see if that works.


----------



## jcrob68 (May 18, 2021)

SoCal, sorry for delayed response. My mower is slightly smaller, identical to buddence's. I just put it back together, new reel and bed from R&R (heavy duty in comparison to the original), reel bearings, drive sprockets and chains. I also had someone CNC me a couple stainless bearing/reel holders. It's back together and operates/cuts like a dream.


----------



## jcrob68 (May 18, 2021)

Buddence, nice job restoring your Kato, how did you match original colour? I'd like to strip mine down and do the same. Did you have to rebuild the clutch/transmission?


----------



## buddence (Dec 22, 2020)

jcrob68 said:


> Buddence, nice job restoring your Kato, how did you match original colour? I'd like to strip mine down and do the same. Did you have to rebuild the clutch/transmission?


I took it to a local powdercoater and they had a color that was almost spot on. Its just a shade darker than the original but close enough for me!


----------



## buddence (Dec 22, 2020)

SoCalBermuda said:


> @jcrob68 @buddence, do either of you own the same or similar model Kato as what I have posted? I've been wanting to adjust my height of cut but didn't want to start fiddling with things willy nilly. The guy I purchased from said to just use an allen wrench but I'm not thinking it's that simple. Or is it? Thanks in advance!


Mine is a 20" so is smaller and has a lever on the left side that is used to adjust the height of cut. Yours from what I can see is a lot like the newer McClane greensmower. Yours has a much more fine tuned height setting. Maybe check this out and use it as a place to start:






The adjustment is done a bit differently but I think the concept is the same.


----------



## buddence (Dec 22, 2020)

jcrob68 said:


> Hi there, I own a Kato Promaster. Recently purchased a new reel and bed from R&R Products, nice quality and heavy duty compared to original. Still need to install. Awaiting new chain and ideally I can locate replacement retainer bearings.


I'm 99% sure you can use TruCut retainer bearings for this.


----------



## buddence (Dec 22, 2020)

jcrob68 said:


> Buddence, nice job restoring your Kato, how did you match original colour? I'd like to strip mine down and do the same. Did you have to rebuild the clutch/transmission?


I did rebuild the clutch assembly, all it came down to was disassembling, cleaning and repacking grease on all of the bearings. Then I removed and measured the old friction disks. I was able to source some from a tractor supply company here locally in Phoenix that were very close to the same size. Glued those to the friction plates with some epoxy and reassembled. It took several hours but gave me peace of mind that I wont have to tear it down anytime soon.


----------



## IronwoodAZ (Nov 27, 2021)

buddence said:


> jcrob68 said:
> 
> 
> > Buddence, nice job restoring your Kato, how did you match original colour? I'd like to strip mine down and do the same. Did you have to rebuild the clutch/transmission?
> ...


I'm glad I found this post. I picked up a very good condition Pro-Master and have been working on it. Just installed a reel roller on it. The restoration pictures above look great! Since I am in Phoenix too I would love to get the tractor supply location you got the clutch plates from. My drive side is loose and may need replacing or glueing like you mention. Can you post where and what you bought?

Thanks,

Russ


----------



## buddence (Dec 22, 2020)

@IronwoodAZ It's been a while but it was from https://aeroeq.com/. I did a bunch of research and found that a Gravely tractor I believe (sorry, not sure which model anymore) had a roughly similar friction disc size. There are also all sorts of friction discs on ebay that are VERY close to the right size, usually just a bit smaller in diameter. That said, I would simply use some epoxy on what you have and reattach it. It looks to have plenty of life left in it and you can shim it if it starts to slip to adjust.

I just did a roller on mine as well, trying to figure out a good way to adapt the grass catcher now. Let me know if you come up with a good solution!


----------



## IronwoodAZ (Nov 27, 2021)

buddence said:


> @IronwoodAZ It's been a while but it was from https://aeroeq.com/. I did a bunch of research and found that a Gravely tractor I believe (sorry, not sure which model anymore) had a roughly similar friction disc size. There are also all sorts of friction discs on ebay that are VERY close to the right size, usually just a bit smaller in diameter. That said, I would simply use some epoxy on what you have and reattach it. It looks to have plenty of life left in it and you can shim it if it starts to slip to adjust.
> 
> I just did a roller on mine as well, trying to figure out a good way to adapt the grass catcher now. Let me know if you come up with a good solution!


Thanks for the quick response. I think I will try and epoxy tomorrow. A little intimidated on tackling that whole assembly but will go slow and give it a shot.

My thought on the grass catcher was to measure where the bar was on the assembly for the shopping cart wheels and have pipe or rigid pipe cut to the width and have it welded in on the roller assembly. Red paint it to match, though it will get dinged up when using the catcher.


----------



## IronwoodAZ (Nov 27, 2021)

I can not figure out how to disassemble the drive side of the clutch. Any thoughts?


----------



## healey100s (2 mo ago)

IronwoodAZ said:


> I can not figure out how to disassemble the drive side of the clutch. Any thoughts?


Is anybody familiar with the California Trimmer style Kato Promaster? The Cal Trimmer style has a driven drum and appears to be identical to the Cal Trimmer. The Kato Promasters I see in this post are Wheel driven models, much like what a Tru Cut style drive uses.


----------



## Crutch (1 mo ago)

buddence said:


> I purchased mine about a year ago. I grew up using a promaster so had always wanted one. Tore it all the way down and had it powder coated and purchased. new reel/bedknife from RR products. A LOT of parts are interchangeable from the TruCut, however I sourced all new bearings and hardware based off of the old stuff I pulled out. Clutch frictions we're still like new but I measured and found some that I'll use to replace when the time comes from a tractor parts website. Runs and cuts just like I remember it!
> 
> Next task is to find a front roller I can adapt. May take the TruCut roller and weld on some tabs for the grass catcher and see if that works.


I have one in. Great condition.what is it worth and who would like to buy it I’m in Oregon headed to so.cal.


----------

